# found some bees in a holler tree what do ya'll recomend doing with it.



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

im new to the bee keeping world. driven down the rd the other day and seen bees flying everywere got out and there toward the base of the tree.. i'd heard of people cutting the trees down to get them. and other methods.. thanks


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The best method is to leave them alone and wish them luck. Cutting a tree just to get the bees is way more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Them's GOD's bees. Best not touch. Go buy some of your own.


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

ive never seen them there before. ive seen on here some were the guy said he drilled a hole above the nest and sprayed some bee go in it to get them out. bee are to high to be buying. while i can catch some swarms for free.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sure, but this isn't a swarm, even though it was once, most likely. The beego thing won't work as well as you might think. Keep your eye out for swarms. That's the way to go.


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

not to keep dragging it on but could i use my bee vac and get some bees out and put in a nuc and let them rasie a queen if they will do so??


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I would leave them alone for this year, (it is beginning to get late for a trapout) there is a danger of the feral colony being depleted going into winter, and the colony you could catch would most likely have to be fed. 

Over the winter I would install a transition on the tree, then next Spring, place your trap on the tree, and during late April and up to 15 June, get two or three starts from the tree. You won't hurt the feral colony, and you can get yourself a couple of new colonies.

If you are not familiar with the trapping process, send me an e-mail [email protected] and I will send you the info.

cchoganjr


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't cut the tree or it might yell at you, being a hollar tree. )


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

will do thanks


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

odoms bee yard said:


> not to keep dragging it on but could i use my bee vac and get some bees out and put in a nuc and let them rasie a queen if they will do so??



They need very young larva to raise a queen. Queens do not come about just because you have bees.

Not to be too critical, but your question suggests to me that you need some basic understanding of what goes on in a colony of bees and some basic beekeeping skills. Find a club near you and get into some hives w/ an experienced beekeeper.


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah thats what i said at the start of my post im new to this stuff. and ive all ready done that to with the club and 2 buddys that have been doing the bee stuff for awhile but i also like to hear other peoples ideas to... thanks for your in put.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd do as Cleo Hogan suggested and/or set up some swarm traps in the general vicinity. Otherwise, leave the colony alone. -james


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Leave them alone. Next year they will produce at least one swarm. Find out who owns the property around the bee tree, and get permission to set up swarm traps next year. With some luck, the swarm will move right in.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

NorthwestPaBeekeeper.. If you put a trap on them next Spring, You don't need luck, you don't need swarm traps, and you won't need the property owners (around the tree) permission.. All you need is one trap, and you are guaranteed to catch what you want, two or three new colonies, and then leave them for another year. Year after year, repeat. 

Swarm traps are hit and miss at best. Trap is a sure thing, doesn't hurt the feral colony. What you trap will be no more than a normal swarm that they will likely throw each year.

cchoganjr


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

odoms bee yard said:


> yeah thats what i said at the start of my post im new to this stuff. and ive all ready done that to with the club and 2 buddys that have been doing the bee stuff for awhile but i also like to hear other peoples ideas to... thanks for your in put.


why dont you ask your buddies to give you a noc or a split for a 1/4 of the price? if they are real friend they give it to you free to get you started, and another thing you could do while you learning is start getting your gear like a smoker , hive boxes and frames and most of all some protected gear if you really want to get into bee keeping , Good luck and this forum has everything you need to know some of the guys here are real pro on beekeeping


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks i all ready have that stuff. i build my own hives.ive all ready got 1 hive and got another today. build a bee vac a few days ago


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

odoms bee yard said:


> thanks i all ready have that stuff. i build my own hives.ive all ready got 1 hive and got another today. build a bee vac a few days ago


so far i only like one bee vac i saw on the web the rest i saw was using a 5 gal bucket or a super deep just kills too many bees,the one i saw was made out of 10 inch pvc pipe that was 5 feet long, i wish i could remember the site , try to use the lowest setting for sucking up the bees, good luck


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

the vac i built works great it might not be as powerfull as everyones here but i had to use it yesterday and it works great maybe a few dead ones but not many.


----------

